# Help me find a leather band for a gift



## Andrew0409 (May 23, 2020)

Hello everyone, I am new here. I just finished my undergrad and doing my masters in the fall and my father gave me one of his watches as a gift. Unfortunately, the leather band is falling apart. I am a student so I don't have much money, I saw watch bands go for 300+ from the JLC site. Are there other options that are cheaper that matches my watch?

I have a JLC Reserve de Marche, the number i got on the watch is 140.8.93


----------



## Andrew0409 (May 23, 2020)

Here is the watch


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Andrew0409 said:


> Here is the watch


 I know nothing about JLC, but the strap that's on there doesn't fit. You need to measure the gap between the lugs in mm, preferably with a digital caliper, and then you can look for straps of that width. Unless you want a JLC branded strap, which will be expensive, you can get something more modest from eBay or Amazon.


----------

